# Frage zu CMX4GX3M2A1333C8



## Deadsmoke (13. März 2011)

Hallo

Ich bin ein bissen verunsichert kurz zu Erklärung hab mir vor ein paar tagen ein paar CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 gekauft weil ich dachte das diese für AMD geeignet sind und jetzt hab ich durch Zufall einen Thread hier aus dem Forum gelesen wo drin steht das die Kompatibilität mit AMD nicht garantiert werden kann was mich jetzt ein bissen verwirrt auf der Packung steht das diese Intel Supporten auf XMS3 und auf XMS3 sind die Gleichen Modele die einen unter AMD Memory und die andern nicht steht auch bei beiden dabei (Guaranteed to work on all dual channel Intel and AMD Plattforms)

Also blicke da jetzt nicht so ganz durch für was die CMX4GX3M2A1333C8 jetzt am besten sind für AMD oder Intel?

BTW: Laufen tun sie soweit werden für mein Gefühl nur ein bissen zu warm die Timmings hab ich im Bios auch müssen einstellen die waren auf 9-9-9-24 1.5v hab sie jetzt auf 8-8-8-24 1.64v im Windows/Office betrieb sind sie recht kühl Handwarm vielleicht aber beim Games usw... werden sie recht heiß man kann sie noch anfassen aber ist doch schon nahe an einer Tasse heißem Kaffee Ich hoffe mal das das noch im normalen Bereich ist

MFG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. März 2011)

Das ist noch im normalen Bereich - Funktionsfreigabe kannst Du auf Corsair.com sehen - wenn die Speicher in der Phenom II Liste enthalten sind bzw. in der QVL des Mainboards aufgezählt sind, kann man die Speicher auf AMDs ohne Probleme verwenden, bitte genau auf die Bezeichnung dabei achten.

Probleme bei nicht freigegeben Speichern können entstehen, da die Subtimings der IMCs bei Intel und AMD unterschiedlich sind


----------



## Deadsmoke (14. März 2011)

Sie stehen in der liste für AMD Phenom II drin aber in der QVL für mein Board nicht da stehen nur ein Paar 1600er Corsair Dominator und das für AMD? Dachte bei 1333 ist ende vorallem wenn man alle 4 Speicherbänke belegt hat naja egal^^ 

Danke für deine Hilfsbereitschaft

MFG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. März 2011)

Man kann 1600er nutzen - für den Maximaltakt kann nur keine Garantie übernommen werden - davon ab sind die Module aber kompatibel, daher die Angaben 
Wenn die IMC gut ist schaffen einige AMDs die 1600 und der Bulldozer sollte hier weniger Probleme haben 

nicht dafür - immer gerne


----------

